# 30"x24"x18" aquarium



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey guys, what would you breed in this size aquarium? all suggestions welcome.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

_Enigmatochromis lucanusi_.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lol, you found all my posts except one hehe, i wonder where it is... hmm... :lol:

those are kind of neat, where might I find them?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL preferably something a little more common so I could at least find some info on them :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I found it, but I'm not a tang guy really ... I'd just say caudopunks as that's really the only tang I like. :lol:

Not sure up north, a lot of places down here have them. There is supposed to be a killer westie fish store in vancouver, but I've yet to find it so not sure how if they ship. If you can get Spencer to get them from like Aquatic Clarity or such ...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> I found it, but I'm not a tang guy really ... I'd just say caudopunks as that's really the only tang I like. :lol:
> 
> Not sure up north, a lot of places down here have them. There is supposed to be a killer westie fish store in vancouver, but I've yet to find it so not sure how if they ship. If you can get Spencer to get them from like Aquatic Clarity or such ...


me either, I don't know much about any tangs besides my Alto's. I was hoping maybe I could expand my knowledge a bit, as personal experience is rather limited for me compared to some of the more experienced member.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I've actually yet to try tangs ... I probably will someday, just as a change. But I hate fiddling with water, and the water here in Seattle is perfect for South Americans and Westies so ...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> I've actually yet to try tangs ... I probably will someday, just as a change. But I hate fiddling with water, and the water here in Seattle is perfect for South Americans and Westies so ...


fair enough.

the tank is actually 36" not 30.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Lipochromis sp. "Matumbi Hunter"


----------

